# hearing protectors



## bikeshooter (Nov 5, 2010)

It's a good idea to check them for insects before putting them on. There way a tiny, live spider in mine this morning.


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

Yikes! That would be really uncool to feel that walk into your ear. Especially if other people were around to see your reaction.

I think about that sort of possibility when I put on a pair of gloves that have been sitting around in the barn. I don't check them. I just think about it and get creeped out as I slide on the glove.:icon_eek:

Maybe a good, firm handshake with the empty glove would be an effective precaution. That won't look wierd.:laughing:

Rob


----------



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

rocklobster said:


> Yikes! That would be really uncool to feel that walk into your ear. Especially if other people were around to see your reaction.
> 
> I think about that sort of possibility when I put on a pair of gloves that have been sitting around in the barn. I don't check them. I just think about it and get creeped out as I slide on the glove.:icon_eek:
> 
> ...


Ever since a friend told me about finding a scorpion in his shoe on a mission trip, I've always beat my old leather gloves against something before slippin my hand in there ...glad I'm not alone. :laughing:


----------



## bikeshooter (Nov 5, 2010)

rocklobster said:


> Yikes! That would be really uncool to feel that walk into your ear. Especially if other people were around to see your reaction.
> 
> I think about that sort of possibility when I put on a pair of gloves that have been sitting around in the barn. I don't check them. I just think about it and get creeped out as I slide on the glove.:icon_eek:
> 
> ...


In the meat packing houses white gloves are required for sanitation reasons. Workers keep a clean supply on a large laundry hook on a chain belt. A prank was to pick a target person and where they left their belt during breaks. Hang around and squeeze some food safe grease into the gloves fingers. Lots of Kodak moments have been lost - facial expressions - enough to last a lifetime :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bikeshooter (Nov 5, 2010)

jaxonquad said:


> Ever since a friend told me about finding a scorpion in his shoe on a mission trip, I've always beat my old leather gloves against something before slippin my hand in there ...glad I'm not alone. :laughing:


safe versus "oh scat!" is a good thing :thumbsup:.


----------



## Bryanatkinson (Jun 23, 2011)

> There way a tiny, live spider in mine this morning.




It's good to hear that you notice that before you put those protectors on.



I myself never experience something in the protectors. The nearest thing is to find that there's small snake in my favorite shoes.


----------

